# Saying "hello & thank you"...also want to introduce Ernie



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone! Ive been reading these boards and threads for several weeks now and ALL your comments and input have been invaluable to me with my new little one, Ernie! My husband and I talked about adding a young Havanese to our brood 'cause our two other beloved canines are each nearly 13 yrs old. My husband (John) and I contemplated getting a little one and making the switch over to a Havanese (for now-smile).

John and I weren't quite prepared for Ernie, who we adopted at 8 weeks of age...he's 16 weeks now and he is AMAZING! We absolutely ADORE him but I forgot HOW MUCH WORK a young pup can be :frusty:

I cannot thank you all enough for the incredible amounts of help and information I've received by reading ALL of the fabulous input! I'm sure I will be out here quite a lot 'cause I already have so many questions. I'm posting a few pics of Ernie, along with his BFF, Rudy (my Cardigan Corgi) and his other "brother," Tigger" (my PBGV)! Then, I gotta jump back over to the "Grooming" thread 'cause I've got lots of questions about that part-lolol!

Any input or just a "hello" is soooo welcome! Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome...glad you posted pictures of your crew! Bunch of cuties! Love the name Ernie,,,he's a real cutie!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Thank you, Evelyn! Yes, Ernie is something else and we absolutely adore him. Love our other canine kids, too (and our two cats-lolol). He IS coming into the rebellious adolescent stage, though...what a pistol!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Ernie, Rudy, and Tigger are wonderful.
Welcome and thank you for pics!_


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby and WELCOME to the forum!!!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!!! I'm sure I will have loads of questions!!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to you and your wonderful companions. Ernie is adorable!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! He's a cutie.

I'm a bit disappointed you don't have a Bert though!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome , good looking group. Send more pics


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to our group. Love the name Ernie. Will you be doing your own grooming?


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

*Hope you can enjoy the humor in this...*

Thanks everyone...it's great to feel that I am surrounded by such warm, Havanese-loving, KNOWLEDGEABLE folks!

I don't want to brag with photos too much-lolol-but I took a series of shots the other day of Ernie and Rudy playing outside. Rudy has NEVER been great with puppies but it is amazing how he has welcomed Ernie into the pack. Much of that has to do with Ernie's personality, too 'cause Ernie is soooo friendly, laid-back and easy-going. He LOVES Rudy and Rudy is showing Ernie the ropes! Ernie is Rudy's protégé!!!

I think having other dogs to show the "new guy" how to get around is soooo helpful...at least that has been my experience.

Got my first "oops" the other night. It happened kinda suddenly but I purchased Ernie from what I would call a "hobbyist breeder"...still waiting on papers :suspicious: Anyhow, the breeder seems like a nice person, who raised this litter lovingly in her home. So now, Ernie is about 8.7 lbs at 16 weeks, which is one reason I chose him...he was on the "larger" puppy size. Chose him due to size but primarily temperament...thought he'd be a great fit with our pack.

I spoke with the breeder's daughter the other night (who also has a puppy from the litter) and the breeder said, "Yikes...what is Toni doing to make Ernie so large?"

The joke at our vet is that Ernie isn't a Havanese at all but a Great Pyrenees puppy-lolol!!! John doesn't see the humor in it all...thinks I am gullible and too trusting of others. He DOES think I should insist on seeing papers, etc. I am following through to obtain Ernie's papers and such.

I think I am a pretty seasoned dog owner, having been around dogs since infancy (and I am 54 yrs old now). The only time I DIDN'T have canines around me on a regular basis was the 2 1/2 years I attended Graduate School. I have pretty good intuition about people and the breeder seemed honest & decent.

I don't know...perhaps I am too trusting but no matter, I love Ernie and cannot imagine life without him!

Here are a few more pics; the one at the water bowl is my favorite:


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

*Missed this reply...*



HavaneseSoon said:


> Welcome to our group. Love the name Ernie. Will you be doing your own grooming?


Hi Linda...didn't see your post. Yes, I've groomed my current PBGV and my other PBGV, who passed several years back. Grooming is hard for me 'cause I'm not that firm (lolol) but I'm going to DO IT with Ernie this time!

I bought a great pair of clippers. I'm going to get the Buttercomb and a Wooden Pin Brush, probably shears from the Chris Christensen website.

Ernie had his first grooming session last Wednesday. It was the typical puppy stuff...hygiene groom (tush, toes and nose) and it didn't go too well. He LOVES baths and water but doesn't like being combed, brushed, etc...hates scissors and clippers! I'll take time with him and be very patient. I know he'll get accustomed to the grooming with time...at least I'm hoping!

I intend on keeping him in a sorta shaggy, in a medium length coat


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

There are lots of big 'uns' on the forum. My Jack is 17 lbs. Ernie and Rudy look as if they are going to be great pals.


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Welcome to our group. Love the name Ernie. Will you be doing your own grooming?


Meant to tell you that I love your avatar pic. Your kids are precious!!!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> There are lots of big 'uns' on the forum. My Jack is 17 lbs. Ernie and Rudy look as if they are going to be great pals.


"big uns"...I like that! Yes, I viewed some projected growth charts specific for Havanese and Ernie could EASILY reach 16-18 lbs. Just look at the rest of us-lolol. Rudy, a Cardigan Corgi is about 44 lbs; Tigger, our beloved PBGV (who has been ill) is about 45 lbs; Rex (our domestic cat) is about 17 lbs and Enzio (another domestic stray cat we adopted) is 9.5 lbs-lolol! Enzio is our "runt!"

John and I both need to drop weight, too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome, Toni! I can't think of three nicer dog breeds! Kodi is on the larger size at 16.5 lbs, and he doesn't have any fat on him... just hard muscle!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome and Earnie is darling


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Well, I think whatever you call him - Great Pyrenese, Havanese or Dalmationese, he's one cute guy! If you're not planning to breed him, papers aren't important. Just love. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Ahhh, Welcome Toni! Ernie is just adorable!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love it when pictures of the sibs are included. Your pack is adorable. We love pictures.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ernie*



misstray said:


> Congratulations! He's a cutie.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed you don't have a Bert though!


ound:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, its a wonderful one!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! Just loving Ernie (and of course, his canine brothers) so very very much!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Get your pup use to little small sessions of brushing (less than minute) and work up, praising lots. Brushing can be ticklish and different to to pup. So, work up the minutes on grooming slowly.

You are on the right track with your grooming supplies. You also might consider small cippers so you can get the paw hair. I think I have used the small clippers more than the big clipper. I also use the small clippers to remove some of the belly hair so my boys can stay clean from urine.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Ernie is so handsome! And I love the pic of him with his other dog buddies. Welcome


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Get your pup use to little small sessions of brushing (less than minute) and work up, praising lots. Brushing can be ticklish and different to to pup. So, work up the minutes on grooming slowly.
> 
> You are on the right track with your grooming supplies. You also might consider small cippers so you can get the paw hair. I think I have used the small clippers more than the big clipper. I also use the small clippers to remove some of the belly hair so my boys can stay clean from urine.


I really appreciate the great advice! With two older dogs and two difficult cats (aren't all cats difficult-lolol) I am trying to keep it simple. Trying to budget myself for all the new needs with Ernie-smile.

Perhaps I've been expecting too much from him with the grooming. I haven't had a pup this young in over 25 years (adopted all my other guys, present and past when they were a bit older...1 1/2 yrs or so...adopted them 'cause they were "retired" from showing 'cause they didn't pan) and I've forgotten a lot!

Is there some way you can tell by the puppy coat what the adult coat might eventually look like...texture mainly...wavy or curly, soft or wooly??? I'm also unclear about what "blowing" the coat might be and what will be best for Ernie at that point...I've only had guys that shed...and shed and shed and shed (corgis). Thanks!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome what a handsome little guy ,he has some great company to grow up with. *


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tonileefiore said:


> I really appreciate the great advice! With two older dogs and two difficult cats (aren't all cats difficult-lolol) I am trying to keep it simple. Trying to budget myself for all the new needs with Ernie-smile.
> 
> Perhaps I've been expecting too much from him with the grooming. I haven't had a pup this young in over 25 years (adopted all my other guys, present and past when they were a bit older...1 1/2 yrs or so...adopted them 'cause they were "retired" from showing 'cause they didn't pan) and I've forgotten a lot!
> 
> Is there some way you can tell by the puppy coat what the adult coat might eventually look like...texture mainly...wavy or curly, soft or wooly??? I'm also unclear about what "blowing" the coat might be and what will be best for Ernie at that point...I've only had guys that shed...and shed and shed and shed (corgis). Thanks!


If I had to guess, I'd guess that Erie doesn't have a curly coat. Their coats can change as they grow, though, so unless his parents were DNA tested and known not to carry for curly, you won't know for sure until he gets there.

The other thing that affects ease of grooming is the amount of undercoat. The more undercoat, the more they are likely to mat. Havs with a moderate amount of undercoat, like Kodi, don't look as "poofy", but they are also easier to keep groomed if you want to keep them in long coat.

A Havanese coat SHOULD have at least a soft wave, though they can go from that to quite curly. (some people who breed the curly coated ones show them corded, like a Puli) A straight coat, like a Maltese or Lhasa, is not correct, nor is a "wooly" coat. But Ernie looks like he DOES have a wave to his coat, and at least at this stage, his coat doesn't look wooly.

Blowing coat typically starts in the vicinity of 10 months, though there have been puppies on the board who have started as early as 6 months, and as late as well over a year. Believe me, you'll know it when you see it. All of a sudden, he'll start getting mats every time you turn around, often starting with monster mats behind the ears. HOW bad it gets, and whether you want to deal with it, depends very much on the puppy and on you. While Kodi definitely blew his coat (which really means that they shed their puppy coat, and the fine little pieces wrap around the adult coat that is coming in) but it was manageable for me. I did have to commit to at least 20 minutes of grooming, twice a day, every day, for the approximately 6-8 week period before it ended. Some are much worse than this, some are easier.

If you intend to keep him in a puppy cut, this might be a good time to keep him shorter, just to save yourself the aggravation. Even if you eventually want him in a long coat, there is no shame in deciding that you don't want to deal with all that work and have him cut short before he gets badly matted, and then let it grow out afterwards. That part is completely up to you. What is VERY important is that you either keep up with the grooming or choose to get him clipped BEFORE he has large mats. If you take him to the groomer with large mats, in fairness to the dog, they will have to shave him very close to the skin. Most people want to avoid this.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Looking back to the pics you posted, I don't think he is a curley. My first Hav is and her hair didn't look like his


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love your dogs! Your corgi is adorable. I've never seen a cardigan in person, I always see pembrokes-and a PBGV-cool! My groomer grooms a show PBGV and I just thought he was the neatest dog. Ernie is adorable. What a cool pack you have!!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to Toni, Ernie and the gang :welcome:


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

*Cannot thank you enough!*



krandall said:


> If I had to guess, I'd guess that Erie doesn't have a curly coat. Their coats can change as they grow, though, so unless his parents were DNA tested and known not to carry for curly, you won't know for sure until he gets there.
> 
> The other thing that affects ease of grooming is the amount of undercoat. The more undercoat, the more they are likely to mat. Havs with a moderate amount of undercoat, like Kodi, don't look as "poofy", but they are also easier to keep groomed if you want to keep them in long coat.
> 
> ...


Your recent post has been the most helpful, most comprehensive and MOST understandable post about grooming that I have come across! Thank you so very very much! In a nutshell, you answered the questions and concerns that have lingered in my mind about what I was going to face when Ernie blows his puppy coat and if/when I should clip him down to a 3/4 inch or 1 inch or so.

I keep looking at his adorable little puppy coat and I dread the thought of cutting him down at this point or in the near future. But I completely understand that by not doing so, I am (most) likely going to face an arduous task when it comes to making it through the "blown coat." As I've already mentioned, thus far Ernie has NOT been great about combing, brushing, clipping & grooming in general. Given this, I want to spare the little guy all the grief and aggravation that comes with managing a blown coat with long-ish hair. Spare me the grief, too!

I am NOT very firm with my current brood and I'm afraid to state that I do back down on grooming, brushing teeth, clipping nails, etc when my guys fuss...Tigger is the WORST! So, the thought of fussing with badly matted ears, belly, arm & leg pits, etc doesn't sound like something I'm looking forward to!

The minute I start witnessing the tiniest of mats is going to be the day I cut Ernie down. As everyone has stated, the hair will grow back. And I am totally about ease and comfort over appearance! Thanks again for taking the time to write such a thoughtful reply! I'm going to take your advice to heart!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tonileefiore said:


> Your recent post has been the most helpful, most comprehensive and MOST understandable post about grooming that I have come across! Thank you so very very much! In a nutshell, you answered the questions and concerns that have lingered in my mind about what I was going to face when Ernie blows his puppy coat and if/when I should clip him down to a 3/4 inch or 1 inch or so.
> 
> I keep looking at his adorable little puppy coat and I dread the thought of cutting him down at this point or in the near future. But I completely understand that by not doing so, I am (most) likely going to face an arduous task when it comes to making it through the "blown coat." As I've already mentioned, thus far Ernie has NOT been great about combing, brushing, clipping & grooming in general. Given this, I want to spare the little guy all the grief and aggravation that comes with managing a blown coat with long-ish hair. Spare me the grief, too!
> 
> ...


I knew that, if possible, I DID want to keep Kodi in long coat. But even so, I was not willng to torture either one of us for it. He was not going into the cnformation ring, and I tried to take a practical, middle of the road approach. I really stepped up the grooming to prvent mats or get them out before they caused discomfort, and for knots in sensetive areas, like inside his armpits orthighs, I just cut them out! No one could see anyway!

If his coat had been such that it was a big problem, I would have cut him down too,and let it grow out after!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome! He is so cute! Love your other dog too - adorable!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Love the pictures. Welcome!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*Welcome!!!*


----------

